# psa vs schH a/b vs ring



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

So, uh, is there much difference between them?

i read that the main diff between sch and ring is the full bite suit.

other than geography/logistics, why would one pick psa over ring?


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Try searching each sport seperately on youtube, and add a word like Nationals or Championship. You'll see some of the differences...


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

virginia reed said:


> So, uh, is there much difference between them?
> 
> i read that the main diff between sch and ring is the full bite suit.
> 
> other than geography/logistics, why would one pick psa over ring?




Sch is very much different than Ring sports. 

Sch bitework is all done on bite sleeves, with little or no hitting from the padded stick.

French ring dogs take a lot of stick hits.

Sch bitework is done in defense drive, which is more stressful on the dogs, and Ring dogs do the bitework 

in Prey drive. 

I have never been to a PSA trial, so I will not offer my opinon on the differences of PSA/Sch or PSA/ring.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> Sch is very much different than Ring sports.
> 
> Sch bitework is all done on bite sleeves, with little or no hitting from the padded stick.
> 
> ...


 

huh?

The dog determins the drive not the sport or activity.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Kyle Sprag said:


> huh?
> 
> The dog determins the drive not the sport or activity.


yeah sorry, I should have took a read through that before hitting reply.


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

PSA is all mostly handler protection. the decoys where suits instead of sleeves. the dog even bites on a hidden sleeve dureing a car jack. PSA i think has evolved around actual protection rather than a ruotine like schH. in PSA there is a lot of stress on the dog, getting hit with sticks, water hose sprayed in there faces, big water jugs with stones in them shaken over there heads, gun fire at close range (check out the car jack on youtube)

here is a video of a PSA trial in arizona, music sucks but its a good video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JausvGeb-Y&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3Myu25k61A


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

steve davis said:


> PSA is all mostly handler protection. the decoys where suits instead of sleeves. the dog even bites on a hidden sleeve dureing a car jack. PSA i think has evolved around actual protection rather than a ruotine like schH. in PSA there is a lot of stress on the dog, getting hit with sticks, water hose sprayed in there faces, big water jugs with stones in them shaken over there heads, gun fire at close range (check out the car jack on youtube)
> 
> here is a video of a PSA trial in arizona, music sucks but its a good video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JausvGeb-Y&feature=related


I must say, If I lived in the USA, I would be all over PSA. Hidden sleeve work, really intense distractions, it's all good to me.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Not even close. It's like apples and oranges


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks all. that makes it clearer

PSA DOES sound interesting, doesn't it? i'll have to go see one. What breeds are most represented in PSA?

thanks for the video link.


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

OK - i'm hooked - who sells working-line AB's. Love that one in the car!!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

virginia reed said:


> OK - i'm hooked - who sells working-line AB's. Love that one in the car!!


 
http://norcalvalleyk9.moonfruit.com/# Performance AB's in PSA.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I dont know what to make of PSA. It tries to be everything, yet sometimes comes off looking like a confused mess. I have seen some videos of a trial and the crowd was yelling to decoy instructions because he was confused.
How big would the participation in PSA be? Bigger than FR?


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

would depend on what you call "participation". I was at a French Ring trial two weeks ago with 32 entries and a Mondio trial a month before that with close to 20.

You can also look at the number and location of trials each year as a tell.


----------

